# My appistogramma macmasterie are breeding



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello fellow aquarium enthusiasts,

I came home today after work and as I usually do, I sat down and looked at my 33 gallon long planted tank, and found a bunch of eggs stuck to the side of a peice of wood. I thought is was pretty cool. As I have only had these guys for about a month. Here are some pictures:


























Here is a picture of the father









Thanks for looking at this post

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

One nice pair of Apistogrammas, good luck with any offspring! Are they wild caught, or domestic? Was trying to tell the two but undecided Females can get very testy towards their other halves or fish for that matter so keep on eye out for that nasty cichlid behavior.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow! where did u get the pair?



Teal'c said:


> Hello fellow aquarium enthusiasts,
> 
> I came home today after work and as I usually do, I sat down and looked at my 33 gallon long planted tank, and found a bunch of eggs stuck to the side of a peice of wood. I thought is was pretty cool. As I have only had these guys for about a month. Here are some pictures:
> 
> ...


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Digger said:


> Wow! where did u get the pair?


I bought 7 from Fanatsy Aquatics, on Kingsway. I ended up getting 3 females and 4 males. I might try to rehome a male or 2. The dominant male is defending a large territory, and the others are stuck to one corner.

Jason


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

we got Apisto. agassizii Flame Red at Fantasy now. Kerry



Teal'c said:


> I bought 7 from Fanatsy Aquatics, on Kingsway. I ended up getting 3 females and 4 males. I might try to rehome a male or 2. The dominant male is defending a large territory, and the others are stuck to one corner.
> 
> Jason


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pair! 

in my experience macmasteri are decent parents, if you can, provide some lice clumps of moss in their tank, as babies of most Apisto species tend to graze on the organisms on the moss and dive into it for safety. 

keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> nice pair!
> 
> keep us updated on your progress!


You asked so you shall recieve. I have taken a short 30 sec video of my Appistogramma Macmasterie Mother guarding her 1-2mm fry. Super cool.

Sorry about the low quality, all I have for video is my iPhone 3GS

let me know if the link to my photobucket doesnt work 

Enjoy



Thanks

Jason aka Teal'c


----------

